# Repair Help? Rear brake issue...



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

I replaced the pads on the rear of my '06 campy record (non skeletal, if that matters) brakes, and ever since then I have not been able to tension the cable, it just sags. Basically, I have gone thru and checked all the housing and cables to see if there are any snags, but it all is fine...it comes down to the spring in the rear brake, it just doesn't seem to have any snap any longer. Before replacing the pads there was good snap back in the lever, but now with more limited room between the pads with more meat there, the spring is not up to snuff, but when I take it out to inspect, it is wide and seems ok. Anybody have this problem before or have any advice for repair? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you replace the pads only (OEM) or did you replace the holders with non-OEM's? 
I'm just wondering if you did the latter; if the new brake pad/holder's back-side is hitting the brake arms?
Pictures might help.


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Did you replace the pads only (OEM) or did you replace the holders with non-OEM's?
> I'm just wondering if you did the latter; if the new brake pad/holder's back-side is hitting the brake arms?
> Pictures might help.


Hi,
I replaced the pads with OEM Campagnolo parts, the rubber only which I had to slide into the existing holders. With more pad rubber now it just seems as though the spring in the caliper does not want to spring out far enough any longer, no matter how loose or tight I adjust the barrel or cable...
And as I have stated originally, there is no snag in the cable or housing anywhere. The spring just doesn't pop like it is supposed to...
Thanks.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

My Centaur 2002 brakes did this. I think it was partly a rusted spring which got weaker, and the main pivot bolt gummed up and made it sticky.

Does the pivot move easily? I tried fixing mine with penetrating lube, no effect. I couldn't disassemble it, guess it was rusted solid.


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

CheapSkate said:


> My Centaur 2002 brakes did this. I think it was partly a rusted spring which got weaker, and the main pivot bolt gummed up and made it sticky.
> 
> Does the pivot move easily? I tried fixing mine with penetrating lube, no effect. I couldn't disassemble it, guess it was rusted solid.


Thank you for your input. The funny thing is that there is no rust, everything moves and pivots freely and there is enough snap in the calipers when I remove the rear wheel. It just appears that the spring is no longer retracting the calipers far enough apart with the new thick pads installed, an issue I did not have on the worn previous pads. With the spring detached from the calipers, it pops out and fully extends in either direction, which furthers my confusion...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Did you adjust the cable to compensate for the new thicker pads?


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

velodog said:


> Did you adjust the cable to compensate for the new thicker pads?


Yes, I did that too. The last thing I can narrow it down to is the spring in the caliper not being strong enough any longer, which is strange b/c I have never heard or conceived of this and it appears totally strong when out. I'm taking it to my LBS tomorrow, as I am perplexed, ha.
Thanks for everybody's input! If anybody is interested I will post the diagnosis they come up with tomorrow for future remedies of those who may come up with same problem.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

If you want solid input, post a picture of your brake caliper. Is the rear brake single or dual pivot?
Very high probability your issue is NOT the rear sping. From day 1 my relative new Campy Centaur dual pivot rear brake did not work right. I ended up completely disassembling it. The pivot bolts were over torqued. Preload of the joints is adjusted with pivot bolt torque...and once adjusted, pivot bolts are held in place with small allen set screws. There is a delicate balance between free actuation of the caliper and looseness of the caliper resulting in flex during braking. Likely your brake caliper is improperly adjusted and pivot(s) are too tight...there are two pivot bolts on dual pivot Campy calipers and a single pivot bolt in the center of a single pivot rear brake.


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

It turns out that there was a tiny screw missing on the side of one of my calipers, right above the brake pad and that goes straight through to the spring. It has been missing for years, and I never gave it any thought as I thought it was just a plastic dust cap that had come off that covers an small oil port for the spring. Turns out it was a super tiny screw that was supposed to go in there to tension the spring, which I got away with not needing as my pads were worn so much that I never needed the tension until I replaced them with new meaty pads. In any case, I appreciate all the smart input and advice. Mystery solved.


----------

